# The Fire Emblem Thread



## Satirical (Jan 22, 2009)

Any Fire Emblem fans Here?

Probably not.

But if there are, post your stats on each game, what levels you're at, if you're stuck at any hard parts, any devestating loses, tries for each chapter, and basically help other players.

Titles in the Series are :




*Fire Emblem : Path of Radiance(GC)*














*Fire Emblem : Radiant Dawn(Wii)*
_*Although it doesn't say it, Radiant Dawn supports EDTV/HDTV, 50HZ/60HZ and Widescreen*_













*Fire Emblem : Shadow Dragon**(DS)*













*Fire Emblem**(GBA Emu)*













*Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones**(GBA Emu)*


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 23, 2009)

Fire Emblem is one of the greatest game series ever. I haven't really decided which games are best (I have decided that Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon, which is candidate for ugliest game ever (the other ugliest game candidate is Time Crisis 4), is worst.). I've even played a bit of Fire Emblem Gaiden on the Famicom. Fun stuff! The thing that elevates them to great game status is permanent death.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 23, 2009)

Louisiana said:
			
		

> Fire Emblem is one of the greatest game series ever. I haven't really decided which games are best (I have decided that Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon, which is candidate for ugliest game ever (the other ugliest game candidate is Time Crisis 4), is worst.). I've even played a bit of Fire Emblem Gaiden on the Famicom. Fun stuff! The thing that elevates them to great game status is permanent death.


I don't think it elevates it to great game status, I think it can make it more frustrating...


----------



## yikkyon (Jan 23, 2009)

The screen shot from Fire Emblem (GBA) are from Sacred Stones

And Im pretty sure Joshua is a sword user without uber-health


----------



## Satirical (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't find Shadow Dragon to be Ugly, could you elaborate? I find it to be quite accesible and easy to use.

cupajoe, yes it does make it frustrating, but not to the point where you EASILY just want to turn it off and say STFU for a month, you keep putting it back on and playing it because it's so nice.

and yikkyon, that 'video' is from FE1, but they used a Gameshark code to get criticals.

I find that the handheld versions may lose some of their charm (3D Battle Animations, Rich landscapes) but they regain it with Online (in Shadow Dragon) and who says a nice step back in to 2D-Land is a bad thing, eh?

Shadow Dragon isn't 2D actually --

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bump -

My copy of Radiant Dawn on Wii is coming Tomorrow, snatched it for a nifty price of £20 with postage on Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Won the auction by 4 seconds.


I've played every Fire Emblem game, but I haven't got very far in either of them, recently I've been wondering what Reclassing on Shadow Dragon benefits to, like I turned a Horserider into a Dracolych or whatever they're called..


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 24, 2009)

Satirical said:
			
		

> I don't find Shadow Dragon to be Ugly, could you elaborate? I find it to be quite accesible and easy to use.
> 
> cupajoe, yes it does make it frustrating, but not to the point where you EASILY just want to turn it off and say STFU for a month, you keep putting it back on and playing it because it's so nice.
> 
> ...



Yes, the problem with Shadow Dragon is that it's not in 2D. 2D is lovely and beautiful. All the 2D Fire Emblems are absolutely gorgeous. Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn are disappointments because they used 3D instead of 2D. With the Gamecube and Wii they could have done high-res, hand-drawn stuff like in Odin Sphere, but they took the easy way out and did 3D.

I don't like 3D graphics. The only 3D graphics I like are in killer7, Jet Set Radio, Katamari Damacy and Ico. I like plenty of 3D games, but the best of them are hideous (minus the four above) compared to the best 2D stuff.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 24, 2009)

Louisiana said:
			
		

> Yes, the problem with Shadow Dragon is that it's not in 2D. 2D is lovely and beautiful. All the 2D Fire Emblems are absolutely gorgeous. Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn are disappointments because they used 3D instead of 2D. With the Gamecube and Wii they could have done high-res, hand-drawn stuff like in Odin Sphere, but they took the easy way out and did 3D.
> 
> I don't like 3D graphics. The only 3D graphics I like are in killer7, Jet Set Radio, Katamari Damacy and Ico. I like plenty of 3D games, but the best of them are hideous (minus the four above) compared to the best 2D stuff.



Congratulations you are one of the 5% of people who doesn't like 3D.

Well to be honest I grew up on 2D and 3D.

Also, don't you like Final Fantasy's 3D Graphics?

I received Radiant Dawn today and people were complaining because it's the same graphics as Gamecube.

And I reply by saying this -

"Radiant Dawn is a Direct Sequel to Path of Radiance.   -   I believe -WITH NO BACKUP- that they made it on Wii because if they made it on Gamecube it wouldn't have sold.
In Conclusion, it doesn't really matter. It's still pretty, and the storyline is great."

Everyone is entitled to their opinions of course.

I like shadow dragon though.


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 24, 2009)

Satirical said:
			
		

> Also, don't you like Final Fantasy's 3D Graphics?
> 
> I like FFVIII's graphics. I haven't played the other 3D games yet.
> 
> ...



Radiant Dawn was released on the Gamecube in Japan and ported to the Wii for the American release. That's why it has Gamecube graphics.


----------



## neji64 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've played and beat fire emblem path of radiance and radiant dawn, and their both awesome.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm quite a big fan of the Fire Emblem series, but I really suck at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've played the 2 GBA versions a lot, and I still play them sometimes.
I tried the Wii version, but I didn't really like it. Fire Emblem doesn't belong on a console, it belongs on the handhelds.
That's why I really love Fire Emblem DS.
The graphics are nice IMHO, and there are some interesting things added to the gameplay, which makes the game easier overall, so more people get interested in them.

And I'm loving this game even more because of my CycloDS, because it can Real Time Save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm telling you, the Arena abuse can get endless this way.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, CycloDS can Real Time Save?

Very Nice. Is that on EVERY DS Game?

I've got an R4 but I'd consider changing just for the pure fact that I'd be able to save in real time.

Well the First fire emblem I played was on Gamecube so I got used to it, the music, the graphics, I just like it more like this.

Although I love the handheld versions too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I was playing Radiant Dawn today, so far It's awesome, the level design and opening sequence kicked butt, and I have high-hopes for the rest of it. My DS Battery died out on me about 2 days ago so I ordered another one, should be here tomorrow, so I can play Shadow Dragon then.

So after playing radiant dawn for a bit I decided to read the manual about the PoR bonuses, and it said I have to complete PoR first. So I figured I might aswell play through PoR and then play Radiant Dawn.

Makes more sense.

I also got Mario Kart today and so far it's awesome. But I hope I can unlock new modes like Missions...

If not it's still cool.

Satangel, what chapter are you at on Shadow Dragon?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some other questions I have...

What controller do you use for Radiant Dawn? I personally use a Wavebird GC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And it looks nice in HD as well. If the opening sequence were the same graphics as on Gamecube, I'd be quite amazed.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't double post Satirical  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, the CycloDS can Real Time Save, Real Time Load and Real Time Cheat.
Yes, that works on all DS games. And it also has a slowmotion function, very handy for hectic games (Tetris, Geometry Wars come at mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I would really recommend the CycloDS, it's much better then an R4DS.

I was at chapter 18 or so of Shadow Dragon, but I was kinda unhappy with my focus on some characters who turned out bad in the end.
That's why I restarted today, and now I'm at Chapter 2.

I use a regular White GC controller, it's fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I don't think Fire Emblem belongs on the consoles, especially not like it was on the Wii.
The opening sequence was great fun, but to then see that the text is not even spoken, that kinda frustrated me....
Maybe I'll give it another shot one time, Fire Emblem deservers that!


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 24, 2009)

I think Fire Emblem belongs exclusively on consoles...

That said, ya'll are forgetting Fire Emblem 6. It's a sequel to Fire Emblem 7. The main character is Roy. There's a translation patch for it here.

*Posts merged*

How 'bout we move this thread to general gaming? After all, Fire Emblem's been on the Famicom, Super Famicom, GBA, Gamecube, DS and Wii.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I have Fire Emblem 6 too on my EZ IV, but haven't really gave it a chance ....

Tactical RPG's just belong on handhelds IMHO, ideal for long journeys or to play in your bed.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I've always thought games like Fire Emblem (Disgaea DS, Final Fantasy Tactics, Luminous Arc) were kinda.....icky. I mean, you don't get really nice spell screens, do you? Or nice 3D Sequences.

But yeah Satangel, Shadow Dragon and FF Tactics changed my mind. I love FFTA2. I'm up to 40 hours on it, level 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I left it on for like 5 hours)

I vote to move this to General Gaming..


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2009)

Satirical said:
			
		

> Well I've always thought games like Fire Emblem (Disgaea DS, Final Fantasy Tactics, Luminous Arc) were kinda.....icky. I mean, you don't get really nice spell screens, do you? Or nice 3D Sequences.
> 
> But yeah Satangel, Shadow Dragon and FF Tactics changed my mind. I love FFTA2. I'm up to 40 hours on it, level 35
> 
> ...



We don't need to vote, we should just ask a moderator to do it for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So any Administrator or Global Mod should be able to do this.
I've mailed The Teej, hopefully it gets moved soon.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 25, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> We don't need to vote, we should just ask a moderator to do it for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds Gewd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got to play Fire Emblem a bit today, loaded up PoR and realized that Boyd and Soren had died, so I restarted the game. I transferred my cousins' maxed out completed save data from his Mem Card to Mine so I can start from the beginning with a NEW save state but use bonuses from PoR on Radiant Dawn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice, always nice to get bonuses!

I played some Shadow Dragon yesterday, and in Chapter 5 you have an Arena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I started with 20k gold, and ended with 50k gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then I got kinda bored, and stopped it. 
I trained all my characters at least one lvl up, and Lena (the healer) is like 4 lvl's up.

All thanks to my CycloDS


----------



## Satirical (Jan 26, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Nice, always nice to get bonuses!
> 
> I played some Shadow Dragon yesterday, and in Chapter 5 you have an Arena
> 
> ...



Oooh sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I don't think I'm going to get a CycloDS until My R4 dies -ifitdoes-

Because Real time save and load is just lazy and takes away some of the game experience...

Losing is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Well my DS Battery didn't come today, so hopefully tomorrow. I also preloaded my SD card with Shining Soul I and II (two of my favourite RPGs Ever) and Fire Emblem 1 and 2.

Along with Mario and Luigi RPG 1, Final Fantasy Tactics, all Pokemon on GBA, Yoshi Topsy-Turvy, Mario World, mario bros 3, WarioWare and a couple more cool games.

I just hope that border doesn't piss me off too much....






.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2009)

Satirical said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, we aren't gonna see you for the next month or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you emulate Shining Soul I and II? And Fire Emblem you emulate via nesDS?
Nice, maybe I'll give it a try one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I know it's kinda weak off me to use RTS, but I'm not that good in Fire Emblem, and that's why I use those technics.
To be honest, the first Fire Emblem that I played was Fire Emblem GBA on VBA. God I loved that, I just could RTS so easily!
Really handy for difficult situations


----------



## The Teej (Jan 27, 2009)

_Moved to General Gaming_

Enjoy!


----------



## Satirical (Jan 27, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> LOL, we aren't gonna see you for the next month or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant Shining Soul I and II on GBA and Fire Emblem + Sacred Stones on GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

List of My Games - (Tell me if I've missed any out)

Advance Wars
Advance Wars 2 - Black Hole Rising (prolapselol)
Castlevania - Aria of Sorrow
Castlevania - Circle of the Moon
Contra Advance - The Alien Wars EX
Dragon Ball Advanced Adventure
Drill Dozer
Final Fantasy I & II - Dawn Of Souls
Final Fantasy V Advance
Final Fantasy VI Advance
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem - The Sacred Stones
Golden Sun
Golden Sun - The Lost Age
Gradius Galaxies
Kingdom Hearts - Chain Of Memories
Kirby - Nightmare in Dream Land
Kirby & the Amazing Mirror
Kurukuru Kururin (I bet you haven't heard of that one ;])
The Legend Of Zelda - The Minish Cap
Mario & Luigi - Superstar Saga
Mario Kart - Super Circuit
Medabots - Metabee Version (F'ing love these two)
Medabots - Rokusho Version
Megaman Battle Network 5 Team Protoman
Megaman Battle Network 6 Cybeast Gregar
Megaman Battle Network (Yeah, I like Battle Net)
Megaman Zero 3
Megaman Zero 4
Metal Slug Advance
Metroid - Zero Mission
Metroid Fusion
Monster Rancher Advance 2 (A peculiar yet fun game)
Phantasy Star Collection (I found some kid on gamespot baww'ing about how it sucks because he thought it was a NEW GAME WITH SPECTACULAR EFFECTS AND AWGAZSUM SOUNDINGS)
Pokemon - Emerald
Pokemon - Ruby
Pokemon - Sapphire
Shining Force - Resurrection of the Dark Dragon
Shining Soul
Shining Soul II (I used to play the SHINING FORCE EX game on PS2, that f***ing rocked. Seriously.)
Summon Night - Swordcraft Story
Summon Night - Swordcraft Story 2
Super Mario Advance 2 - Super Mario World
Sword of Mana
Tactics Ogre - The Knight of Lodis
Wario Land 4
WarioWare - Twisted
WarioWare, Inc. - Mega Microgames!
Yggdra Union - We'll Never Fight Alone
Yoshi - Topsy-Turvy

Phew. And that's it...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Satirical said:
			
		

> I meant Shining Soul I and II on GBA and Fire Emblem + Sacred Stones on GBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you add Castlevania - Harmony of Dissonance.....That List is great, I have all those games on as well!


----------



## Satirical (Jan 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maybe if you add Castlevania - Harmony of Dissonance.....That List is great, I have all those games on as well!



Oh, thanks :]

I'll check that out then.

I'm definitely sure there are some I missed out though.

Meh. Check out the R4DS skins section and you'll see a custom GBA Loader Skin I made. It's just the regular one without the text or buttons.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha, we're in General Consoles Discussions now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice list Satirical, there are some real gems in there.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Haha, we're in General Consoles Discussions now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



General Consoles?

Are we to be moving up in teh forumz werldz?

Fire emblemz for tehr winrarz


----------



## apb407 (Jan 29, 2009)

I really am not liking the new one.....it just doesnt have the same appeal or emotion behind that drags me into wanting to play the other chapters. Also there are way to many units and a bunch of other things that is really causing me to not like the game


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think Fire Emblem is one of my favorite games ever. I own every one of them (minus gaiden for the famicom), but the only one I have beaten is the remake of 1&2 for the Super Famicom using the new fan-translation. 

One thing that attracts me to it is the connection you get with your characters. If the characters deaths weren't permanent, and they revived after each fight, I don't think it would be the same. Sometimes I will reset battles if someone really useful dies, but usually I will just leave them dead just because it makes things more realistic. This realistic death system also makes me use my head by having to really think hard about my next move. As opposed to most SRPGs where you can just send in fodder, knowing they will come back in the next fight. Every character has a purpose in these wars, right down to the lowly barbarian. 

Another thing thats great is the overall character design, and the little villages you can visit to actually learn things that can save your life. That, and the great amount of secrets that exist on many of the maps. I love how it often goes beyond, "Destroy all enemies and win".

Anyway, Fire Emblem is an awesome series that I am glad is still being made by Nintendo.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 29, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> I think Fire Emblem is one of my favorite games ever. I own every one of them (minus gaiden for the famicom), but the only one I have beaten is the remake of 1&2 for the Super Famicom using the new fan-translation.
> 
> One thing that attracts me to it is the connection you get with your characters. If the characters deaths weren't permanent, and they revived after each fight, I don't think it would be the same. Sometimes I will reset battles if someone really useful dies, but usually I will just leave them dead just because it makes things more realistic. This realistic death system also makes me use my head by having to really think hard about my next move. As opposed to most SRPGs where you can just send in fodder, knowing they will come back in the next fight. Every character has a purpose in these wars, right down to the lowly barbarian.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

A FE Anime would be good to explain the series and hopefully expand it's capabilities outside Japan...

It's not too 'Well-Known' is it?


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Satirical said:
			
		

> Goshogun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FE has laid dormant in popularity for years until the US GBA release of FE VII. I think it has become rather well known nowadays. Especially considering the praise the recent releases have received. It took time though, and 4 of them have yet to see a release here. 
There actually is an old FE anime out there based on the first game. I think its only a 2 part OVA though. Here's a youtube link of the first ep. Crap video quality tho...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YalB0uEPqVk


----------



## Satirical (Jan 30, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> Satirical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very interesting.

I'll try and track this OVA down sometime.

Thanks for the link ;P.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm at chapter 12 now, and god I'm in love with this game!
Everything is going great, got Lena already to a level 20 Healer and promoted her to Bishop. All the rest is gaining levels fast too.
In chapter 11 there's an arena too, and I completed that level in about 120 turns, so you can guess how long I've used the arena then


----------



## Satirical (Jan 31, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I'm at chapter 12 now, and god I'm in love with this game!
> Everything is going great, got Lena already to a level 20 Healer and promoted her to Bishop. All the rest is gaining levels fast too.
> In chapter 11 there's an arena too, and I completed that level in about 120 turns, so you can guess how long I've used the arena then



o ma gawds, must play Naooooo!

I got my battery about 3 or 4 days ago and everything works fine, but I've been playing Izuna / Chrono Trigger (awesome games btw)

My DS is on charge now so I'll play FE a bit latar.


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 31, 2009)

Isn't grinding defeating the purpose of the game?


----------



## Satirical (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But it's fun.

There's an arena in Chapter 8, isn't there? I was just playing it. Pretty nice.


----------



## Rod (Feb 1, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> Louisiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire Emblem's permadeaths are only frustrating_ if you die_. And that's the great thing of it: the fear of losing a companion will make you strategize more, giving you a constant feeling of being on the edge. If permadeath wasn't there, it would turn the game into a complete exercise of bore.


----------



## Louisiana (Feb 5, 2009)

I got to stage 27 in Fire Emblem 7! It's great! So many dudes to kill! I wish the whole game was like this.

Fire Emblem would work in the context of an endless mode!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2009)

In chapter 16 now, just got Xane.
And another Arena here, time to grind some more


----------



## vic_rattlehead (Feb 9, 2009)

Louisiana said:
			
		

> Yes, the problem with Shadow Dragon is that it's not in 2D. 2D is lovely and beautiful. All the 2D Fire Emblems are absolutely gorgeous. Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn are disappointments because they used 3D instead of 2D. With the Gamecube and Wii they could have done high-res, hand-drawn stuff like in Odin Sphere, but they took the easy way out and did 3D.
> 
> I don't like 3D graphics. The only 3D graphics I like are in killer7, Jet Set Radio, Katamari Damacy and Ico. I like plenty of 3D games, but the best of them are hideous (minus the four above) compared to the best 2D stuff.
> 
> ...



*.*


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2009)

There are 3 Fire Emblems for the GBA:

Fire Emblem: F?in no Tsurugi
Fire Emblem: Rekka no Ken (Fire Emblem in the USA/EU)
Fire Emblem: Seima no K?seki 	(Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones in the USA/EU)

The first Fire Emblem for the GBA, Fire Emblem: F?in no Tsurugi, hasn't been published outside Japan, but you can get a translation patch here.

I haven't tried it yet, but it's always better then to play it in Japanese.

From the 2 I've played, I liked Sacred Stones the most. The story gives you a choice at a certain moment, and then you need to choose which path you pick. The addition of a certain place where you can always train is very handy.

For more translations (that are usually incomplete or still in progress) be sure to check out Romhacking.net


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2009)

Fire Emblem DS sold about 300 000 units according to VGChartz.com. Hopefully the developers decide that that is enough to make another Fire Emblem on the DS!


----------

